# [SOLVED] Calculator keeps opening randomly



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll be idle, or watching a movie and calculator will open up, usually just a single instance, but sometimes multiple.

I've checked to see if there was a keyboard shortcut that was somehow being pressed, but there was none.

I've run several scans (Malwarebytes, spybot search & destroy, windows security essentials, and Bitdefender), but the problem persists.

I'm not quite sure what to do to fix the problem, does anyone know a way to monitor process requests? I'd be helpful to know what is triggering the program.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

Welcome to TSF!

You might find LogWindowAtPoint useful: Tools for Windows

Otherwise, your initial plan of action should be to get the Security team here to work with you to ensure that it's not malware -related. Study the Spyware 1st Steps article and follow the instructions carefully: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there :wavey: Welcome to TSF! 
Try Process Monitor from https://download.sysinternals.com/files/ProcessMonitor.zip and check out its introductory article here https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb896645.aspx. Make use of its extensive filters and you sure will get to track down what's triggering the calculator.


----------



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*



Stancestans said:


> Hi there :wavey: Welcome to TSF!
> Try Process Monitor from https://download.sysinternals.com/files/ProcessMonitor.zip and check out its introductory article here https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb896645.aspx. Make use of its extensive filters and you sure will get to track down what's triggering the calculator.


Hey thanks for the reply!
I was running process monitor (limited the filter to process and thread activity) when a large amount of calculator instances were created. I wasn't able to find the trigger because the new calculator windows made it impossible to do anything.

This is the first time more than about a dozen have opened up in succession. 

I did however notice that in process monitor each calc.exe processes had a different path to various .dll and files within my system32 folder. This was really sketchy, and the calculator windows kept popping up so I quickly shut down my computer.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

Just to test remove the keyboard meaning unplugging from computer


----------



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

Sorry I forgot to mention that I already tried unplugging my mouse and keyboard. Problem still persists.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

I would suggest following post 2. Then


----------



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

The problem has become significantly worse, now the calculator will open up as soon as I log into windows, it then is followed by a non-stop flood of new calculator instances. 

I managed to catch the initial process using process monitor, I'll attach the two screen shots I grabbed.

procMonSC1:
Captures the initial process that runs calc.exe

procMonSC2:
A little further down from the first screenshot.

The calculator windows stopped popping up after about a minute or so. 

Two strange things occurred after/during the barrage of calculators:
1) The Catalyst Control Center icon appeared on my Start bar, but instead of the CCC window it appeared as a green circle. I tried closing it, but I'm not sure if it just closed by itself.

2) When I opened up Firefox (my default web browser), it prompted me asking if I wanted to set Firefox as my default. I'm certain I didn't change the default.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

Try renaming calc.exe as calc.old to prevent it loading and see if you get an error message that might give a clue.


----------



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*



oscer1 said:


> I would suggest following post 2. Then


will do


----------



## Makobyte (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

I've decided to format my drive and reinstall windows.
I have been meaning to do a clean install for a while, and this seems like as good an excuse as any.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

Well guess that's one way to fix issue


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Calculator keeps opening randomly*

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

